# Village Socks (K) Free Pattern



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

This is my third pair of socks knitted with 12" circular needles and I LOVE knitting socks.... something I NEVER thought I would say!

With this method, there are no techniques to "master", no videos to watch, no tips or tricks to learn. You don't have to fiddle with DPNS or try and remember which stitches are on which needle, etc. You don't have to worry about laddering, learning magic loop or knitting with two circular needles. Just cast on and knit your sock!

I can knit one of these socks in about two hours so I have a pair in an evening!

So many of you were interested in this quick, easy and fun way to knit socks that I took some time to write up the pattern for everyone who would like it here on KP.

These are designed for worsted weight, but my second pair was sport weight and they were equally as nice. You can also use sock weight by changing the numbers in the pattern to fit your needle and weight of yarn.

I typically wear short athletic socks and these are about the same weight but are so much prettier!


----------



## jocelynedenault (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Brendij (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you! Great pattern! What size needle would you recommend for the DK weight socks? Or would you increase the number of stitches?


----------



## talscudi (May 28, 2013)

Oh man, those are gorgeous. I might just actually start wearing socks again if I had a few pairs of those!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You are the BEST Amy!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Thanks so much! I printed as I really need to master socks. Made one pair just to see what it was all about but need to become proficient at it.

This seems like a really good pattern. Yours are beautiful! Knitting perfect and color selection superb.

You are one productive lady!


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> This is my third pair of socks knitted with 12" circular needles and I LOVE knitting socks.... something I NEVER thought I would say!
> 
> With this method, there are no techniques to "master", no videos to watch, no tips or tricks to learn. You don't have to fiddle with DPNS or try and remember which stitches are on which needle, etc. You don't have to worry about laddering, learning magic loop or knitting with two circular needles. Just cast on and knit your sock!
> 
> ...


Thank you Amy!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for your pattern..have printed it out-will start a par this evening!

Also - re : Plastic-Dip..this IS a great product..haaaaave used it on slippers for years.Comes in several colors,though I always use the clear..and also comes in a can to brush on.

Thanks again!! Sandra


----------



## Comonica (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. You are an inspiration. I need to go back to making socks.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Those are lovely, Amy. I wear my handmade socks with pride, too. I'm using the magic loop method right now for socks made with sockweight. There is always a sock on the needles now. You'll never turn back either. Socks are functional, especially warm, fairly fast to make, and the color and pattern possibilities are endless. Welcome and thanks for the pattern.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Your socks are stunning!!!!!! Thank you for the tip about putting a product on the bottom to stop from slipping! Ingenious!!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice socks!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Amy, you are incredible!!! Those socks are gorgeous and PERFECT. I have never seen anyone with more determination to do something well than you. You deserve a standing ovation.


----------



## shana151 (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous work Amy! I love love love the mock cable!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful as aways thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Another wonderful pattern, Amy! I've got these on my to do list. Thanks!


----------



## Starama11 (Jul 11, 2012)

What are the pattern changes when using sock yarn and what size needles would you use?


----------



## TeriRains (Jan 26, 2011)

I also love the shorter socks (footies). Thanks for the pattern!!! They are very cute- and "girlie"!!!!!!!


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I will certainly try these later on. Also thanks for the tip using the spray on the bottoms.
Great idea.


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for the great pattern and also the plastic grip. Will try both as soon as I can find my needles again. ( I am moving and everything packed in boxes.)


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Wicked great Amy. Now I will take the sock plunge with the Tuesday Morning stash of sock yarn I went crazy buying earlier this year.


AmyKnits said:


> This is my third pair of socks knitted with 12" circular needles and I LOVE knitting socks.... something I NEVER thought I would say!
> 
> With this method, there are no techniques to "master", no videos to watch, no tips or tricks to learn. You don't have to fiddle with DPNS or try and remember which stitches are on which needle, etc. You don't have to worry about laddering, learning magic loop or knitting with two circular needles. Just cast on and knit your sock!
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful work Amy.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## senia (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you so very much for the pictures and the pattern and instructions, very much appreciated by those of us who love knitted socks and enjoy be able to make them and properly


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

You are one kind lady, to share all your knowledge with us.
your work is always perfect and I appreciate all you share with us.Hope your day is filled with nothing but joy.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Amy these are beautiful as well as the ones you posted a few days ago. You are inspiring me to pick up the ones I started 3 years ago and I need to rip out the toes and redo. The toes are way too pointed. I am sure that I can find some tutorials on utube to guide me. They are a pleasure to make anyways. Thanks again for sharing your sucesses and giving inspiration! :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Amy for the terrific sock pattern. These are the type of socks I love to wear.Now to see if I have a 12 inch circular in my stash of needles.


----------



## LiceLady (Feb 14, 2011)

If you use the Plastidip, can you still slide the sock into a shoe easily?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for the sock patterns, Amy. Also thank you for the 'plastic dip' hint. I use bath silicone sealer which is fantastic as anti-skid treatment for bottom of socks. I have bought plastic dip and used it on the bottom of 1 pair of socks and they ended up stiff and not as 'grasping' as silicone. Perhaps I wasn't using the plastic grip properly. Silicone also washes and dries in the dryer very well and has stayed pliable up to now, after several washings and will continue to be so. Apply the silicone in strips side to side of foot to keep the sock 'stretchy'.


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

what kind of needles are you using that you found 12 inch circulars


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Thanks so much for this pattern. This will be the one I try for my first pair of socks. Will let you know how I do!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Amy, you are a designer too! Thanks for the pattern to your gorgeous socks!! Big big hug!! :thumbup: ;-) ;-) :thumbup: 
Love your colors!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing your pattern, Amy. You do beautiful work and it's wonderful of you to share your success & patterns.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

A quick question Amy. Is the pattern you attached to this thread the same pattern I downloaded a few ays ago on a different thread?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice Amy. Your directions are clear and easy to follow.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you for your posting and pattern! The sock ARE very attractive, and I certainly like the sound of 'easier'. I'm currently working on a pair of socks using 9" circulars for the first time. They take some getting used to, but I already prefer them to struggling with DPNs.


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this. They are so pretty and I can't wait to try this. I am not sure about using a 12 needle. I feel so cramped with a 16. Any advice about that?


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for the lovely photos. I will get to a computer with a printer and download this pattern. They are so pretty.


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks so much, I can't wait to try these. You even have the same size foot as I do!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> This is my third pair of socks knitted with 12" circular needles and I LOVE knitting socks.... something I NEVER thought I would say!
> 
> With this method, there are no techniques to "master", no videos to watch, no tips or tricks to learn. You don't have to fiddle with DPNS or try and remember which stitches are on which needle, etc. You don't have to worry about laddering, learning magic loop or knitting with two circular needles. Just cast on and knit your sock!
> 
> ...


You've done it again...I will definately give this a try. I've made crochet socks, but have always shy'd away from knit socks. Again, I'm thanking you Amy.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice socks, love the colors in the first pictures.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I was recently made aware of a wonderful video explaining how to knit socks on 9-12" circular needles.

The video shows how to knit the socks and provides a pattern for sock weight socks.... worth a watch.....


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You must be a very fast knitter.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

I love your little socks and would like to knit a couple. Could you also provide the pattern for the picot edge and for the cable design. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Amy thanks so much for sharing this pattern.. I have been feeling the same way. About socks...Had gotten one sock done (phew) it took awhile and the other is sitting here with the toe done for the last few months.. So these look like the perfect thing to try.. You always share such good things!!! wanna come be my neighbor? :0). Thank you.. 
One quick question.. Do you have the instructions for the cable..that really adds to the look of the sock.. Are you making them of wool? So pretty and you make a good footsie model :0)


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Pretty, pretty socks, thank you so much for sharing the pattern and the tip about Plasti dip, I'll have to find some of that.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks...your socks are beautiful. Definitely on my list.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

You can add any detail you want. The picot edge is standard. I knitted 5 rounds, did one round of K2tog, yo. After the sock is finished, you fold down at the K2 tog, yo row and whip stitch to the inside of the sock. 

The mock cable pattern is one I took from a book of pattern stitches. It is a 4 row repeat over 5 stitches, so it fit perfectly. 

If you find a pattern you like and the stitch count isn't divisible by 20, them you can "rob" a stitch or two from each side and then put them back where they belong before starting your toe decreases.

Have fun!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for the tip to use "Plastic Dip". Besides doing a great job on your knitting and sharing your patterns you have a great eye for photography. You are an asset to KP we all seem to enjoy when you come on. "Amy Knits"


----------



## CDem (May 20, 2012)

Amy thanks for the pattern.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. I am going to try AGAIN to knit a pair of socks. I've only tried toe up socks and really didn't like doing it. I'd love to have some cute ankle socks to wear!


----------



## CDem (May 20, 2012)

Amy thanks for the pattern.Your work is beautiful.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for that link! I just watched all 8 parts.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you Amy. I usually crochet but after so many of you posting these beautiful images I just have to learn. Have set this for may 'by the end of the year thing to do'. I know the basic stiches of knitting. Have found so wonderful videos and how to web sites just by joing here. People like you inspire me and offer such great information such as adhivse for bottom of socks. Is this something you apply just the once? Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

I've ordered the 12" needle and can't wait to get started.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> You can add any detail you want. The picot edge is standard. I knitted 5 rounds, did one round of K2tog, yo. After the sock is finished, you fold down at the K2 tog, yo row and whip stitch to the inside of the sock.
> 
> The mock cable pattern is one I took from a book of pattern stitches. It is a 4 row repeat over 5 stitches, so it fit perfectly.
> 
> ...


----------



## susie58 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

mtnmama67 said:


> Thank you so much for your pattern..have printed it out-will start a par this evening!
> 
> Also - re : Plastic-Dip..this IS a great product..haaaaave used it on slippers for years.Comes in several colors,though I always use the clear..and also comes in a can to brush on.
> 
> Thanks again!! Sandra


Hi Sandra: Can Plastic-Dip be used with hot water and can it be put in the dryer? Thanks. Elin


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay Amy ... I said this when you were learning your first pair ... and I'm going to say it now! Welcome to the "Sock Addiction Club"!! I told you once you started you would be hooked (oops, no pun intended). You are now officially a sock addict!

Do you like the 12" needles better than the 9" needles? I just purchased a couple of 9" needles and was going to try them this weekend. What is your opinion on the 2 different sizes?

BTW: You are making beautiful socks!! I was ecstatic when my hubby asked me to make him a pair. Maybe you need to make some for your hubby!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Amy 
Thank you again.. I was going to try it this afternoon but didnt get around to it, but in looking I saw the pattern you sent is different in stitches, needle and such from the YouTube video although I think the pattern is from the same person.. At least it's called the same thing..which did you basically use? Did you cast on the 40 or the 56? And what weight yarn did ya use... Yours came out precious!! 
Thanks again.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you so much Amy.


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh btw I think I have a 12" cable but does it have to be 12" from tip to tip or 12" cable?


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Oh btw I think I have a 12" cable but does it have to be 12" from tip to tip or 12" cable?


Usually means 12" from tip to tip ... to knit in the round on one needle ... I just got my 9" ... have to give them a go then decide if I need a 12".


----------



## KnittingNerd (Mar 28, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> Usually means 12" from tip to tip ... to knit in the round on one needle ... I just got my 9" ... have to give them a go then decide if I need a 12".


Ok thank you.darn I have to go next week to buy some -sigh- I WILL GET THIS SOCK DONE!!!! Lol I am not a quitter haha probably bug the crap out of all you too lolllll


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

AtomicCupcake said:


> Ok thank you.darn I have to go next week to buy some -sigh- I WILL GET THIS SOCK DONE!!!! Lol I am not a quitter haha probably bug the crap out of all you too lolllll


Hahaha ... I hate having to buy new needles (haha). No problem bugging all of us about your socks ... look what we did to Amyknits!! We welcome another sock addict to the fold!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for being so generous! Know this took a considerable amount of time, and am so excited!! Think I am finally going to give socks a try!! Thank you!!!!!! Yours are wonderful!


----------



## jaydee (Mar 25, 2011)

Amy, Great socks. I like that it is so fast! This will be my next project. Please tell me what "sm" stands for in the gusset section of your pattern.
Thanks


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

One of the nice things about knitting your socks is you can pick the colors you want instead of having to go with what colors the store provides.

When joining to begin knitting in the round how do you do this?


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern, I printed it off and plan to use it soon.


----------



## Nojoheffner (Oct 24, 2012)

What a yummy color! Thanks for the pattern and helpful hints you gave!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Amy,

So kind of you to take the time to share this pattern. It looks like it will be so easy, and just what I need in a worsted weight. I have so many sock patterns that are done in sock weight, and with DPS and using Magic loop. It's nice to have a pattern that was designed specifically for the shorter circulars I have in my stash, and never know what to do with along with the fact they're made of a heavier yarn. 

Will I be making these socks? You betcha, as soon as I finish the current WIP on my needles. 

Thanks again Amy! Another winner!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow! Amy - these latest ones are great - you are really on a roll now - I guess Christmas stockings will be next on your agenda????


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the video link! Awesome way to knit the heel flap. As the teacher said, it reinforces the heel? Wow. That's impressive and looks comfortable as well. 

I just ordered several sizes of size 12" fixed circular (Bamboo) ChiaGoo from Handsome Fibers. They have free shipping after only $20 (USA) and their stuff ships very fast. Like I get it in two days. I love their customer service as well and they offer a 10% off coupon for returning customers. Thanks for all the tips. I'm hoping to start my first short sock with your pattern real soon!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Amy...thank you for this pattern..I love the idea of using a 12" circular needle...this pattern I will use...thanks again!
julie


----------



## phylleon (Sep 8, 2011)

I love the socks but can't seem to download the pattern--anyone else have this problem?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

No problems with the download at all. It is a PDF file, and opened in the same window as the forum, and once opened gave me the option of saving it.


----------



## mary charnley (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Amy, thanks for the pattern. I am going to make a pair in lime green for a friend for Christmas. am going to use the mock cable. did you still use the same number of stitches that you used for the plain ones


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, you've convinced me. I've been afraid to tackle sox, but I've copied your pattern and will attempt them! I love the cables.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mary charnley said:


> Hi Amy, thanks for the pattern. I am going to make a pair in lime green for a friend for Christmas. am going to use the mock cable. did you still use the same number of stitches that you used for the plain ones


Yes. I used the 20 instep stitches to insert my cable pattern. If you have a pattern that is not divisible by 20, then you MAY borrow a stitch from one or both of the sides. You just need to remember to put them back where you got them from before doing the toe decreases or your numbers will not add up correctly.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Amy, I'm so glad you have joined the group of sock knitters ... have you tried the pattern I sent you yet? Have fun with your socks ... you are doing beautiful work. Do you like the 12" needles better than the 9" needles? I just bought some of the 9" ... do I need to buy more needles? Hhmmm, what a shame to have to get more needles! I can't believe how quickly you knit ... you don't need a knitting machine ... you are one!! Can't wait to see the next pair.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 25, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Amy, Great socks. I like that it is so fast! This will be my next project. Please tell me what "sm" stands for in the gusset section of your pattern.
> Thanks


Amy, forgive my ignorance, I'm trying to figure out what "sm" stands for in the pattern. 
They're such great socks and I'm looking forward to making them - I haven't knitted socks in the recent past. I used to knit them on 2 needles long long ago.
Thanks so much


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

jaydee said:


> Amy, forgive my ignorance, I'm trying to figure out what "sm" stands for in the pattern.
> They're such great socks and I'm looking forward to making them - I haven't knitted socks in the recent past. I used to knit them on 2 needles long long ago.
> Thanks so much


As in most patterns "SM" stands for slip marker. Hope this helps.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you so much - that's probably it.


----------



## Jackabug (Jan 15, 2013)

Does it say what Wyif and Wyib mean in the directions?


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

With yarn in front


----------



## jaydee (Mar 25, 2011)

Probably a silly question I just thought of - Is a slip marker an ordinary ring marker?


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Anything that marks your place, could be a plastic ring, a loop of yarn or a pretty stitch marker


----------



## jaydee (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks, Lainey.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

Your so very welcome :0)


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

Amy, I am working on my first short sock from this pattern. When you get to the decreases in the gusset, are you decreasing one row, both markers and then knitting one plain row? I didn't see anything about knitting a plain round and wondered if this was missing or if I just didn't see it. I've made a heel like that before and the ones I did had that extra in between row of knitting between decrease rounds.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

knitwitconnie said:


> Amy, I am working on my first short sock from this pattern. When you get to the decreases in the gusset, are you decreasing one row, both markers and then knitting one plain row? I didn't see anything about knitting a plain round and wondered if this was missing or if I just didn't see it. I've made a heel like that before and the ones I did had that extra in between row of knitting between decrease rounds.


No. You are reading correctly. On THIS particular pattern you will decrease on every row. I understand now that most of the patterns say every other, but since we picked up every stitch instead of every other or such it works out great. They work up nice this way..... even though it is "out of the box" a bit... I thought it would be easier this way.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> No. You are reading correctly. On THIS particular pattern you will decrease on every row. I understand now that most of the patterns say every other, but since we picked up every stitch instead of every other or such it works out great. They work up nice this way..... even though it is "out of the box" a bit... I thought it would be easier this way.


Thanks for clarifying! Appreciate it!


----------



## BBGrammy (Jun 3, 2013)

Could you help me adapt the pattern to have a taller cuff, as in ankle socks?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

BBGrammy said:


> Could you help me adapt the pattern to have a taller cuff, as in ankle socks?


After the ribbing, knit as long as you want and then start the heel.

But..... These ARE ankle socks. Do you mean calf socks?


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi Amy - where did you find your 12 inch circular needles? I can find ChiaoGoos on eBay but that is about it other than bamboo needles which I'm not fond of.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

humdinger said:


> Hi Amy - where did you find your 12 inch circular needles? I can find ChiaoGoos on eBay but that is about it other than bamboo needles which I'm not fond of.


Hi, humdinger. I am finding out from knitters all over the country and in my own area that most LYS do not carry the 12" circulars.... we are ahead of them in techniques and tools here on KP!!

If you do a google search... type in "12" circular knitting needles"... you will have your choice of MANY manufacturers and endless retailers to choose from. I don't care for bamboo either.

I am presently using Chiaogoo needles purchased from handsome fibers. I like the stainless finish, sharp points and cables. The price is also a factor for me! 

Quality metal needles can also be purchased from Addi and HiyaHiya to name a few.... the possibilities are endless as almost every needle manufacturer has a fixed 12" circular available.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Hi, humdinger. I am finding out from knitters all over the country and in my own area that most LYS do not carry the 12" circulars.... we are ahead of them in techniques and tools here on KP!!
> 
> If you do a google search... type in "12" circular knitting needles"... you will have your choice of MANY manufacturers and endless retailers to choose from. I don't care for bamboo either.
> 
> ...


Ditto on Handsomefibers.com - great prices, fantastic customer service - you can ask them anything online or call them and they are very knowledgeable and extremely helpful. They usually ship the same day you order or the next at the latest - I generally receive my order within just a few days.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for your input - I did order from eBay but via handsome fibers - price was great and shipping was free. Now on to the socks!! I like the look of your pattern and can hardly wait to try it.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Amy, thank you for the tip on Handsome Fiber's Chiaogoo needles in the 12". I have to say that I ordered them on Tuesday morning and they are in Billings, MT and they were sitting in my mailbox in Vermont on Thursday afternoon. How great is that for service!!!!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Miltongirl said:


> Amy, thank you for the tip on Handsome Fiber's Chiaogoo needles in the 12". I have to say that I ordered them on Tuesday morning and they are in Billings, MT and they were sitting in my mailbox in Vermont on Thursday afternoon. How great is that for service!!!!!!


I love them too. Free shipping AND fast service. Don't forget to use your 10% off coupon for your NEXT purchase. I placed MY second order of $122.00 and FORGOT to use mine! Ugh!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

I also love Handsome Fibers. I ordered 4 different sizes in the size 12 circulars and got them in two days. Bummer that you forgot to use the 10% coupon. I've ordered three or for times from them and love their customer service. Haven't tried their yarn, yet, though.


----------



## Starama11 (Jul 11, 2012)

Can this pattern be used with sock yarn and how many sts should be cast on?


----------



## BBGrammy (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess I meant crew socks.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Have you ever thought of doing a video on these socks?


AmyKnits said:


> This is my third pair of socks knitted with 12" circular needles and I LOVE knitting socks.... something I NEVER thought I would say!
> 
> With this method, there are no techniques to "master", no videos to watch, no tips or tricks to learn. You don't have to fiddle with DPNS or try and remember which stitches are on which needle, etc. You don't have to worry about laddering, learning magic loop or knitting with two circular needles. Just cast on and knit your sock!
> 
> ...


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Perhaps your method will help me over the hurdle of Sock Fear. Thank you!!

The non-slip is a fabulous idea! How long does it stay on the item before having to respray?

I'm also thinking about those first standing-walking baby booties.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

MarnyCA The plasti dip spray is awesome! I just recently began knitting socks and have worn/washed them several times and the coating is invisible and you can't feel it in your shoes!

I have some on slippers which I have had for a year now and the bottoms have stayed on through MANY washings!

This would be excellent for booties!


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

What happens to the plastic spray/dip when the socks are laundered?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Geeda602 said:


> What happens to the plastic spray/dip when the socks are laundered?


As Amy stated in an earlier post the dip or coating lasts through many washes. I'm sure though with time it will begin to wash away just like with the commercially made socks and slippers. Most things can only withstand so many washes. But the nice thing is if your socks or slippers are in good shape there is nothing stopping you from re-applying.


----------



## sidlee (Jan 28, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> This is my third pair of socks knitted with 12" circular needles and I LOVE knitting socks.... something I NEVER thought I would say! quote]
> 
> Just getting caught up on a few older KPs, and there you were. I KNEW you would come up with something else that I MUST try! As soon as I receive my Addis, per your wonderful advice, I'll give these a go!! Thanks Amy!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tip about PlasiDip. I've never seen that before. Very good idea.

Your hand knitted socks look GREAT!


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

Just finished my first pair of "Village Socks" on a 12 inch circular. This sock method is great!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome! I am glad you gave it a go and were successful. The socks look great. Enjoy!!


----------



## heureuxia (Jan 22, 2011)

I just want to say thanks for this pattern


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## shadowsmum (Oct 5, 2011)

I am going to get brave soon!! what size is your 12in. cir. needle?


----------



## bfre2bme (Sep 22, 2013)

Is the pattern you normally use? Also what is the pattern on the top it is pretty.


----------



## Ruth H (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you Amy. I've been looking for an easy to make sock and now you have done it. Florida will be undermined with socks. They are beautiful. Ruth


----------



## seemyart (May 31, 2013)

you are really socksee!


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

Any tips for working with those teeny tiny 12inch circulars? I`m feeling like Miss Fumblethumbs at the moment.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Lea said:


> Any tips for working with those teeny tiny 12inch circulars? I`m feeling like Miss Fumblethumbs at the moment.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187254-1.html

Just like with using any new tool or technique, it may take a little getting comfortable.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> This is my third pair of socks knitted with 12" circular needles and I LOVE knitting socks.... something I NEVER thought I would say!
> 
> With this method, there are no techniques to "master", no videos to watch, no tips or tricks to learn. You don't have to fiddle with DPNS or try and remember which stitches are on which needle, etc. You don't have to worry about laddering, learning magic loop or knitting with two circular needles. Just cast on and knit your sock!
> 
> ...


Any chance the two of you will post a pattern for toe-up socks on 12" needles? Some of us love to do the toe up method ... just wondering!


----------



## Tanksmom (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm new here but just wanted to say a big thank you for a pattern that uses worsted weight yarn for socks. I've always used the fine sock wool and four needles so want to give this a go.

Dee


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> Any chance the two of you will post a pattern for toe-up socks on 12" needles? Some of us love to do the toe up method ... just wondering!


You can knit any toe-up pattern using a 12" circular. You would start out on DPNS or magic loop and then switch to the circular when you have enough stitches.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Lea said:


> Any tips for working with those teeny tiny 12inch circulars? I`m feeling like Miss Fumblethumbs at the moment.


I hope you don't mind me for putting in my two cents worth.
When you first start out I feel you are stretching the yarn a little but once into it I feel the 12" circular is a lot easier than DPN.


----------



## healdtonknitter (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you wear them with shoes?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jenice said:


> Do you wear them with shoes?


Yes!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I do not SEE the pattern...

where is it?


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

purplelady said:


> I do not SEE the pattern...
> 
> where is it?


Amy's FIRST post - click on download above the picture of her socks


----------



## nepark (Feb 12, 2014)

Good to know. I'll buy some today. 
Thank you..


----------

